# Shadetree mechanic anyone?



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

Looking for a free-lancing mechanic to help me pull/install a transmission. Anyone have a buddy or know someone that does some side work? Thanks.


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

where do you live


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

The car and I are in Daphne, AL. It isnt moving, but I can tow it to wherever. I have a guy in Birmingham, AL that has offered to do it, as he is supplying the new tranny, but I would have to tow it up there.


----------

